# Autosmart Aquawax



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if Autosmart Aquawax is similar to Duragloss Aquawax or is it a different type of product?

I'm looking for something that can be sprayed on a wet car before drying and DG is out of stock in all the places I've looked (and I'm about to put an Autosmart order together).

Cheers


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm looking for something that can be sprayed on a wet car before drying.

it can be used for that.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

There is autoglyms trade one. Think it's called express wax. 

I just used aqua wax a minute ago, so easy to use!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, can be.

and it DOES add protection. only a little bit, it is classed as a rinse aid. and on a car with no protection, its great  only £7 or so for 5L too

DO NOT use on a hot car / when sun is out, as it streaks likes a barstool


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

JasonPD said:


> Does anyone know if Autosmart Aquawax is similar to Duragloss Aquawax or is it a different type of product?
> 
> I'm looking for something that can be sprayed on a wet car before drying and DG is out of stock in all the places I've looked (and I'm about to put an Autosmart order together).
> 
> Cheers





ipwn said:


> I'm looking for something that can be sprayed on a wet car before drying.
> 
> it can be used for that.


I use good old Last Touch as a drying aid. Workt perfect :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! 

Wow, only 7 quid for 5 ltrs, now that is cheap... now I'm worried it might not be that great.

I had overlooked the AG Express Wax. 

Hmmm now I'm not sure which to buy?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

JasonPD said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Wow, only 7 quid for 5 ltrs, now that is cheap... now I'm worried it might not be that great.
> 
> ...


Have you considered the excellent dilutable Citrus Bling ?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Ag express wax is great as a drying aid and to add a little protection at the same time.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Aqua wax is a good product

Im AS converted for bulk valeting :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You have quite a few choices. Autosmart Aquawax, Tango or Reglaze can all be used for what you want. If its going to be used on a wet car before drying and the car is already waxed then id recommend Reglaze diluted 10/15ml to 500ml of water.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Im AS converted for bulk valeting :thumb:


ive been using AS for over 8yrs now for valeting and wouldnt use anything else tbh, there products are very good, there polishes are very good imho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Aquawax great on waxed cars 
Reglaze good for clay lube getin rid of smears and that bit a bling
Tango great in shuts cleans and waxs


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to get some Tango anyway as I quite like if for shuts and wheels.

I'll chat it out with the rep next week as I've not heard of Reglaze before. I'm slowly switching over to Autosmart (as things start to run out) after using Autoglym for ages. I think the AS products will save money and they all seem pretty good so far.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

JasonPD said:


> I was going to get some Tango anyway as I quite like if for shuts and wheels.
> 
> I'll chat it out with the rep next week as I've not heard of Reglaze before. I'm slowly switching over to Autosmart (as things start to run out) after using Autoglym for ages. I think the AS products will save money and they all seem pretty good so far.


Reglaze is a concentrated Quick Detailer with Carnauba Wax. Try your Tango diluted around 1.10 and lightly mist it over the wet car then dry as normal.


----------

